# Differences Between Melco Amaya XT and XTS



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi. I'm interested in finding out more about the differences between the Melco Amaya XT and the XTS. Specifically, I'm interested to know if you can network multiple XT machines together like you can with the XTS. Also even more interested to know if you can network XT machines with XTS machines.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

using your question and utilizing a google search here are some suggestions:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t181286.html

AMAYA XTS Key Features | Melco

Contact Us | Melco

Amaya XTS Question


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks. I saw all of those but none answered my main questions regarding networking the XT. I've sent Melco an email but no reply yet.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

You can network the xt to others of the same...I'm not sure about xt with xts.


----------

